
Show HN: Ink Link a collaborative game of description and depiction - sleepychu
https://inklink.xyz
======
sleepychu
Hi HN! My wife and I worked on this small multiplayer game with a mobile
focus. We loved broken picture phone but found the interface challenging to
use on mobile so we set out to see if we could achieve a better experience. We
hope you'll give it a try with some friends and let us know what you think!

You can play with any number of players (if you just have one player you will
get to see all the views, useful for testing but I left it in so people can
try it without multiple browsers/players)

It's React on the frontend served by Netlify (who are great!) and Express on
the backend served by AWS.

